# DSG launch control .... is it me?



## cassdesigns (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay, i found something really weird to my gearbox..
(please dont flame me)






















I was at a red light, and for some reason i put my feet on the brakes with my left, (to tie right shoe lace) then, i didnt let my foot off the brake and just stepped on the gas. The car revved to 4xxx rpm and stopped there. I got a little freaked and let the brake go...... (stupid me) and the car went nuts...
So I have no clue , but feels pretty "launchy" to me.








FYI: my car is not chipped to anything yet.















discuss please,


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what do you mean "the car went nuts"?
sounds to me like you just did a brake stand. revs are designed to go no higher than a certain RPM when stationary to prevent damage, i believe.
launching at higher revs just utilizes the higher power band off the line, which is different than launch control.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

How long were you at 4k rpm for? If it's just a split second or two, then it's normal. Was your ESP button on or off? Even if you are chipped or equiped with LC, you still need to activate it.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_what do you mean "the car went nuts"?
sounds to me like you just did a brake stand. revs are designed to go no higher than a certain RPM when stationary to prevent damage, i believe.

You can't really do a "brake stand" or brake torque the DSG, it's not an automatic. If you raise the RPM with your foot on the brake the clutch is disengaged (just as if you had your foot fully depressing the clutch pedal in a manual trans car).
As said above, even if you had LC, you would need to engage it (i.e. turn off the ESP as part of that procedure).


----------



## cassdesigns (Aug 4, 2008)

ok, my ESP was OFF
and the 4k mark held for as long as2 sec? I dont remember.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (cassdesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cassdesigns* »_ok, my ESP was OFF
and the 4k mark held for as long as2 sec? I dont remember.

OFF meaning you pressed the button? And when it was at 4k mark, did you feel your car trying to move forward or a slight raise at the back even with brakes applied?


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

prob your clutch is not engaged.
i get that sometimes when i recently brake and quickly accelerate, my needle would shoot up to 3k ish then the car start going.


----------



## cassdesigns (Aug 4, 2008)

^^ thats what i thought~


----------



## m5roller (May 30, 2007)

*Re: DSG launch control .... is it me? (cassdesigns)*

Yes, its you.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

sounds like LC (espec with the ESP off) but unless you have the HPA DSG flash you don't got it







unless of course you imported a euro version, i believe they have them on there cars. BTW LC is awesome


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

You could have accidentally activated the ghetto "secret" LC.


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If you want to actually play with LC, there is a DSG easter egg: 
How to initiate the secret DSG launch control:
1) Put foot on brake.
2) Turn car on.
3) Pull the shifter directly between "N" and "D" (little tricky)
4) Slowly release the brake...
....if you hear a "CLICK" and the car rolls, try steps1-4 again. (skip step 2)
....if you hear a "CLICK" and the car DOESN'T MOVE proceed to step 5.
5) Look at your dash for the blinking letter. (N or D will work)
6) Move shifter to "D" "S" or "+ -" (tiptronic)
7) Rev up to your desired RPM rate. (For your first attempt test it under 4k rpms then push it harder later)
8) Tap the brake (disables LC mode)
9) Take off!
10) Enjoy
I can confirm that this works.
I can confirm that my transmission works flawlessly still.
I have yet to go over 5k RPMS with this.
I take no responsibility for any damages you may cause attempting this.
It is fun.


_Modified by 3lfk1ng at 2:27 PM 3/10/2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^^ I could not get this working on my 3.2. I suggest not trying on 3.2


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

It worked on mine, but I can say it performs no better than if you were to WOT from a stand still. The lag as it eases the clutch will make your actual time longer. And it's not even on the same planet as the HPA LC.


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, definitely not capable of competing with the HPA LC. It's just a fun little easter egg, nothing more.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_^^^^ I could not get this working on my 3.2. I suggest not trying on 3.2








Maybe you didn't turn the ESP off? The few time I had ESP on, as soon as I tapped the brake, the rev would go down to 1000 RPM before engaging the clutch. Otherwise, it seem to work on the couple of occasions I tried (at launches of up to 2500 RPM). Although it is really hard to be in LC mode and also have the brakes engaged, so I just pull the handbrake slightly to stop my rolling if I am on a hill and drop it at the same time I tap the brakes.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Maybe you didn't turn the ESP off? The few time I had ESP on, as soon as I tapped the brake, the rev would go down to 1000 RPM before engaging the clutch. Otherwise, it seem to work on the couple of occasions I tried (at launches of up to 2500 RPM). Although it is really hard to be in LC mode and also have the brakes engaged, so I just pull the handbrake slightly to stop my rolling if I am on a hill and drop it at the same time I tap the brakes.


just get HPA! soo much easier and better lol


----------



## 3626 (May 21, 2011)

Using launch control is in the owners manual of 3626.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

3626 said:


> Using launch control is in the owners manual of *my Mk5 R32 #*3626.


fixed.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

why use it? LC is a complete waste.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

3lfk1ng said:


> Move shifter to "D" "S" or "+ -" (tiptronic)


no such thing as 'tiptronic' on these cars...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

everso said:


> no such thing as 'tiptronic' on these cars...


Im sure he meant s-tronic (manu-mode) tomatoe- tomato.


----------

